# Netflix Series "Broken"



## MRHarris1 (10/12/19)

Hi all,

Found a Series on Netflix called "Broken" with an episode called "Big Vape". Has anybody else watched it yet?

https://www.netflix.com/title/81002391?s=a&trkid=13747225&t=cp

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/12/19)

I will look into it thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/12/19)

I've heard about it. Just waiting to get a chance for some to get some tv time. Holidays, so kids hijacked the tv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/12/19)

Adephi said:


> I've heard about it. Just waiting to get a chance for some to get some tv time. Holidays, so kids hijacked the tv.


Report back next year after the holidays.


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Found a Series on Netflix called "Broken" with an episode called "Big Vape". Has anybody else watched it yet?
> 
> ...


Influencer hype and scarcity marketing create conditions where counterfeit makeup thrives, teens become addicting to vaping, disposable furniture kills, and corporations use single use plastics in a 4 part series.[imdb]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/19)

OK, so I took the time to watch it, I’ll wait for more people to watch and see what other opinions are posted first on this as per @MRHarris1 before I add my 2c worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/19)

Taken from the Netflix site.


> *Big Vape*
> 61m
> Initially designed for adult use, vaping has addicted teens to nicotine, thanks to hipster ads by startups like Juul. Now Big Tobacco's cashing in.



Doesn't sound like its even worth my time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

